# Mech Mods & Highend Rba



## Gizmo (2/4/14)

Order placed should arrive in 7 days.

These sexy devices.

3D Atomizer ( Hcigar Clone )







Kraken (Hcigar Clone )






Kayfun Colour Tank






Patriot ( Hcigar Clone )






Taifun GT ( Hcigar Clone )






Hammer Mod ( Hcigar Clone ) Yes I know its lone overdue 






Nemesis S.S ( Hcigar Clone )






Kayfun M-Tank

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Riaz (2/4/14)

lovely list @Gizmo


----------



## TylerD (2/4/14)

Wow, nice one guys! That really is awesome toys!!!!
But now I have the 2 Rock'n Reos and I don't need the Hammer anymore. Damn!


----------



## TylerD (2/4/14)

But damn it is soooo pretty! Might just get one and hook it up with a Kayfun with my bent drip tip.....see, there I go again!


----------



## Gizmo (2/4/14)

Sweet stuff Mr D


----------



## Andre (2/4/14)

Way to go!


----------



## Reinvanhardt (2/4/14)

Thanks Gizmo, looking forward to these. Some versions of the Taifun consists of a coated brass deck. Are you able to confirm that this deck is stainless steel?


----------



## RIEFY (2/4/14)

decent goods

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## crack2483 (2/4/14)

I vant zee hammer! 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hein510 (2/4/14)

looks like the 3D will be my first online buy then!!


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/4/14)

I need them all!


----------



## andro (2/4/14)

TylerD said:


> Wow, nice one guys! That really is awesome toys!!!!
> But now I have the 2 Rock'n Reos and I don't need the Hammer anymore. Damn!


What is the hammer?


----------



## crack2483 (2/4/14)

@Gizmo when are you getting these items? 

Pffft, never mind. Reread the 7 days.


Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## TylerD (2/4/14)

andro said:


> What is the hammer?


The hammer mod. The one that looks like a kind of hammer with the Nordic symbols on. Apparently also hit like a hammer.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro (2/4/14)

TylerD said:


> The hammer mod. The one that looks like a kind of hammer with the Nordic symbols on. Apparently also hit like a hammer.


Is the hammer the battery part of it or where you put the juice?


----------



## crack2483 (2/4/14)

TylerD said:


> The hammer mod. The one that looks like a kind of hammer with the Nordic symbols on. Apparently also hit like a hammer.



Lol. Watched the YouTube video today.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (2/4/14)

andro said:


> Is the hammer the battery part of it or where you put the juice?


Battery part.


----------



## TylerD (2/4/14)

andro said:


> Is the hammer the battery part of it or where you put the juice?


Battery part @andro . A Kayfun looks awesome on it with a bent drip tip. Looks like a pipe.


----------



## Hein510 (3/4/14)

The Hammer to me is like a Thor mod and me loving superheroes will have to get me one to go with my superhero tshirts!

Sent from my GT-S5300 using Tapatalk 2

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rex_Bael (3/4/14)

I love the look of the Hammer in 16350 mode, but it will have to wait. I wouldn't want it to be my main mech-mod.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hein510 (3/4/14)

Rex_Bael said:


> I love the look of the Hammer in 16350 mode, but it will have to wait. I wouldn't want it to be my main mech-mod.


Totally agree, this will be that every now and then mod, The usual R800 was the only thing throwing me off this mod, R600 I can still understand, for R800 I'd rather just get me the 134 (R999)


----------



## Rex_Bael (3/4/14)

I looked at the 134 at one stage, but if I am going to buy any more VW mods, it'll have to be a DNA and with a bit of luck it'll be the Rhino

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## crack2483 (12/4/14)

Any update on these products @VapeKing? 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stroodlepuff (13/4/14)

Should be here next week

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483 (13/4/14)

Taking sooooo looooong. 


Sorry for the lack patience 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------

